# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Bot] ArcheBot - Open API, Plugins Market - #1 ArcheAge Bot!

## AeonHeyx

*ArcheBot was previously known as ArcheBuddy and we're now running it as a standalone bot, formed this year.*

We have an official website www.archebot.com and a Discord group.


*Features*
Open plugins market.C# API to build your own plugins.Active community of botters and developers.Great customer and technical support.Always up to date.

You can also jump on our ArcheBot Forums and check things out! Frequently asked questions can be found here: ArcheBot FAQ


If you have any questions, feel free to join and ask!
ArcheBot Team

----------


## ngacminh86

Thanks you somuch

----------

